# black sand / red garnet sand,



## sdsimmons (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm setting up a new tank and have the choice between pool filter sand (tan color), which 
I really like in my other tank, or black obsidian sand (more expensive by far) or possibly red garnet sand which is cool looking, but again expensive, does anyone have any good pictures with the black or red sand. Its not really like bright red but more like a pale maroon color. thanks


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I set me Brevis tank up with Garnet sand. If you look up the photo of my tank here, you can see it. it looks really good, and the fish love it. But if you are finding it expensive, look somewhere else, I got 50# for 12.00 at a sand blasting shop in Sacramento.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

My 240G has black sand - T-grade 3M color quartz. There are many photos of it on my site.


_240G Frontosa setup with black T-grade 3M Color Quartz as substrate._

My 125G Tropheus setup has pool filter sand.



As does my 5G shell dweller setup.


----------

